# Wie Frösche aussperren?



## gle (17. Nov. 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,

jetzt habe ich die letzten drei Tage, also seit meiner Anmeldung, fast komplett mit Lesen verbracht. Unglaublich, wie viele schöne Möglichkeiten es gibt einen Teich anzulegen  Ist ganz prima bei Euch!

Ich selber bin Angler und träume schon seit vielen Jahren davon einen kleinen Nutzteich anzulegen. Seit etwa einem Jahr habe ich einen Garten, in dem das möglich scheint ... mir schwebt so ein bäuerlicher Wiesenteich vor, mittlerweile verschönt mit der einen oder anderen Idee aus Eurem Forum. Besonders ein Stückchen Holzzaun hatte es mir angetan, mal schaun ob ich es nochmal finde.

Ich hoffe, Ihr verzeiht mir, daß die Fische für mich Nutztiere sein sollen. Natürlich nur in ganz kleinem Maßstab, bisher denke ich an einen Schwarm Rotaugen und vielleicht einige Schleien und/oder Aale.

Für die meisten Probleme die ich kannte ... sowie noch viele mehr, die ich vorher noch nicht kannte ... habe ich im Forum prima Antworten gefunden. Ein Problem ist aber geblieben, und aus diesem Grund schreibe ich: Ich will auf gar keinen Fall meine Nachtruhe den Fröschen opfern und ich möchte auch keinesfalls das den Nachbarn hier zumuten. Alle hier an meinem Wohnort genießen ja die himmlische Ruhe, gerade des Nachts. Für mich sind __ Frösche (zumindest die grünen) ein klares KO-Kriterium.

Leider finde ich im Internet zwar Millionen an Tips wie man Frösche zur Ansiedelung bewegt, aber selbst go**le rückt nichts zu Anti-Frosch-Vorkehrungen raus ... iss wohl nicht so ganz konform zum  Zeitgeist :-( Die Idee von Annett (mit dem "Klatscher") habe ich gelesen, aber mir wäre eine sichere (und leise) Methode lieber. Weil wenn die Tiere mal da sind bringt man sie bei der heutigen Gesetzeslage ja legal nicht mehr weg (Was für ein Unsinn!!!)

Habt Ihr da irgendwelche Tips? Vllt steile Ufer außen oder innen? Und wie könnte man das machen, so daß es trotzdem so natürlich wie möglich aussieht? Ich erinnere mich an einen Karpfenteich, bei dem der Rand mit dicken Baumstämmen gemacht war und der Wasserspiegel 20 cm abgesenkt ... Was meint Ihr dazu?


Hoffentlich nicht zu viele Fettnäpfchen erwischt  und viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Kurt (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo Sebastian,

naja, es gibt halt solche und solche Naturliebhaber - und ich kenn da auch einen Schwimmteichfuzzi, der fängt jeden 'zugerasten' Frosch und vermacht ihn den Nachbarn mit Teich, die so ein Froschkonzert mögen - oder setzt ihn anderswo aus.
Abgesenkte Wasserspiegel finde ich fies, weil da kommen viele andere Tierle sicher nimmer raus. -  vielleicht ist besser ein Froschdichter Zaun um die Anlage
(senkrechtes Blech ca. 60 cm? - das macht man bei uns zur Froschsperre vor Straßen, die die Froschwanderung queren).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee,
von einem, dem das Konzert (meistens) gefällt und auch die Nachbarn glücklicherweise dem Treiben gerne zusehen und zuhören.
(Vielleicht frägst mal die Nachbarn, ob  es sie wirklich stören würde). Außerdem ist für manche Fischarten Froschlaich und Kaulquappe ein natürliches Nahrungsmittel.

Kurt


----------



## flohkrebs (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

hallo!
Also, wenn bei euch bis jetzt himmlische Ruhe herrscht - vielleicht bleibt das dann sowieso so??  auch wenn sich Frösche (oder __ Kröten) bei euch im Teich ansiedeln sollten....
Und Kaulquappen sind sooo süß!!!
Nicht alle Kröten/Frösche machen echt Lärm - bei uns gibt es nur zur Paarungszeit im Wasser kaum hörbare dumpfe krook-krook-krooks...
Ich glaube, der laute Frosch ist der __ Teichfrosch - ??? der, der immer im Wasser lebt, meine ich - kann aber auch ein Irrtum sein...
Vielleicht weiß da wer anders mehr???

Wir haben übrigens auch eigentlich einen Nutzteich (Forellen) - trotzdem ist "er" unser Liebling (der Teich)!!!  Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus!!
Und ja: die Forellen fressen fleissig Froschkaulquappen...  
Aber der ärgste "Feind" dieser kleinen Wassertiere ist die __ Ringelnatter - und wenn du die mal im Teich hast, bleibt deine Froschpopulation sowieso im Rahmen...
Ein Teich ist Leben!!
*Ich* würde mal abwarten....
Weil, wie gesagt: "unsere" Kröten (Frösche??) sind kaum hörbar!
liebe Grüße!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi Sebastian,

für Aale wird dein Teich sicher zu klein sein. Rotfedern willst du doch nicht essen ? Ich denke wenn du als Angler einen schönen Nutzteich anlegen willst, solltest du dir überlegen ob du Karpfen oder Forellen züchten und später essen willst. 

Du solltest dir auch überlegen ob du einen Naturteich oder einen tastächlich reinen Nutz-/Zuchtteich haben willst.

Ich denke wenn du nicht besonders viele Pflanzen am Teich hast (wie das ja meistens bei einem Zuchtteich ist), werden sich auch kaum Frösche ansiedeln - ich hab zumindest noch nie einen hier in Nrw an einem kommerziellen Forellenangelteich gesehen.

Ansonsten bau doch einen Storchennestplatz mit einem alten Wagenrad usw. wenn sich dann bei dir einer ansiedelt wird der schon auf Froschjagt gehen 

Also, was wirst du für eine Teichart bauen wollen ?


----------



## gle (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Vielen Dank für Eure netten Antworten! Ich hatte doch echt etwas mulmiges Gefühl vor dem Nachschauen heute. Ist allerdings auch mein allererster Beitrag in einem Forum gewesen  ...

@Kurt: Hast schon irgendwie recht mit dem abgesenkten Wasserspiegel. Hoffentlich bleibt nicht wirklich das Blech als einzige Möglichkeit, wäre aber wirklich eine. Der eine Nachbar, mit dem ich über meinen Teichbauplan gesprochen habe, hat sofort und spontan gemeint: "Und der Krach mit den Fröschen?". Die anderen Nachbarn habe ich gar nicht erst gefragt, eigentlich ist mir die Ruhe selber ja auch wichtig 

@flohkrebs: Die artigen Frösche kenne ich auch von einem anderen Teich - diiie wären vollkommen ok! Ich mag Frösche eigentlich ja auch, genau wie all die anderen Tiere am Wasser. Eine __ Ringelnatter als Anwohnerin wäre traumhaft. ... Ein Teich ist Leben  - ich verstehe gut, was Du meinst. Ich lasse mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, ob ich vielleicht wirklich übertreibe ....

@Ralf: Karpfen werden mir zu groß und Forellen sind zu anspruchsvoll mit dem Wasser. Wenn die "Froschfrage" nicht wäre, würde ich mir einen Teich ohne jede Technik anlegen, mit großem Pflanzenbereich auf der einen Seite und einem großen, pflanzenfreien Tiefwasserbereich mit Steilküste (Mauer/Schuppen) und Steg auf der anderen. Könnten alle Tiere so leben, wie sie wollen und Fische nur soviele, wie der Teich ohne große Pflege und ohne Fütterung verträgt. Und selten mal was rausfangen. So hab ich mir das gedacht 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

hallo Gle

ich bin ja irgendwie etwas befremdet... 
artige frösche, unartige frösche..
liebe __ schlangen..
ein teich ist leben..es stellt sich ein oder nicht und fragt nicht erst den menschen, ob es diesem auch paßt....

vielleicht solltest du schilder aufstellen:


   >>>>  :willkommen 

       

 

gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Ich schliesse mich tendenziell Ullas Meinung an, 
gebe aber trotzdem den Tipp mal nach Froschschutzzaun zu googeln. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Christine (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo Sebastian!



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Eure netten Antworten! Ich hatte doch echt etwas mulmiges Gefühl vor dem Nachschauen heute.



Zu recht, Sebastian, zu recht! Ich habe lange übelegt, ob ich Dir überhaupt antworten soll. Ich denke, so ist es einigen hier gegangen. 
Trotzdem auch von mir ein :Willkommen2 bei uns. 



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine Nachbar, mit dem ich über meinen Teichbauplan gesprochen habe, hat sofort und spontan gemeint: "Und der Krach mit den Fröschen?". Die anderen Nachbarn habe ich gar nicht erst gefragt, eigentlich ist mir die Ruhe selber ja auch wichtig


Das, was hier so abfällig als Krach bezeichnet wird, ist ein NATURereignis, dass nur wenige Wochen im Jahr andauert. 
Zumal, da es bei Euch in der Gegend ja so "ruhig" ist, gar nicht gesagt ist, dass es die besagte Froschart überhaupt gibt. Sie fallen nämlich in den seltensten Fällen vom Himmel, sondern wandern aus der näheren Umgebung zu - aber eben nur, falls vorhanden.



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Frösche eigentlich ja auch, genau wie all die anderen Tiere am Wasser. Eine __ Ringelnatter als Anwohnerin wäre traumhaft. ... Ein Teich ist Leben


 
Du musst Dich entscheiden: ein Teich voller Leben, abwechslungsreich und interessant - ein blühenedes Biotop - Schmuckstück für jeden Bauerngarten. Oder ein Fischbottich, der ohne Technik wie eine Kloake aussehen wird.



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> - ich verstehe gut, was Du meinst. Ich lasse mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, ob ich vielleicht wirklich übertreibe ....


Tu das!



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die "Froschfrage" nicht wäre, würde ich mir einen Teich ohne jede Technik anlegen, mit großem Pflanzenbereich auf der einen Seite und einem großen, pflanzenfreien Tiefwasserbereich mit Steilküste (Mauer/Schuppen) und Steg auf der anderen. Könnten alle Tiere so leben, wie sie wollen und Fische nur soviele, wie der Teich ohne große Pflege und ohne Fütterung verträgt. Und selten mal was rausfangen. So hab ich mir das gedacht



So solltest Du es auch machen - vergiß diese alberne Froschfrage. Lies Dich hier durchs Forum (auch zum Thema Froschlärm gibt es einiges). 

Warum für ein paar Wochen pro Jahr und einen Nachbarn, der keine Ahnung hat, was Krach wirklich ist, auf etwas so schönes verzichten? 
(Das Nächste wäre nämlich die Bäume abzusägen, weil die Vögel morgens so einen Lärm machen...:crazy )

Ob es ganz ohne Technik gehen wird, ist allerdings eher von Größe, Bepflanzung und Fischbesatz abhängig. Mehr Lesestoff über den Winter findest Du hier im *Basiswissen* und die *Suchfunktion* wird Dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

übrigens darf der nachbar dich wegen froschlärm nicht verklagen, siehe nachbarschaftsrecht usw.

also mach dir keinen kopf wegen der nachbarschaft


----------



## Suse (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi, 
verstehen kann ich ihn aber auch.
"Unsere" Frösche haben wochenlang einen Höllenlärm gemacht.
(Natürlich nur wieder die Jungs in ihren grüngestreiften Strampelanzügen... )
Wenn man (ich) 3 Nächte kaum geschlafen hat, da kocht das Adrenalin im Blut über und dann ist noch schlechter mit Schlafen.
Soviel Joga gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nicht, um das aufzufangen.

@ Elschen: Ommmmmmmmm....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man (ich) 3 Nächte kaum geschlafen hat, da kocht das Adrenalin im Blut über und dann ist noch schlechter mit Schlafen.
> Soviel Joga gibt es auf der ganzen Welt nicht, um das aufzufangen.



wenn ich eine nacht nicht pennen können würde, greife ich sofort zu ohrstöppeln 

es gibt ja bei Hunden so ein anti bell spray .. vielleicht wirkt da ja auch bei fröschen  


ne aber jetzt mal im ernst, was willste denn nun machen ?


----------



## gle (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Vielen Dank fürs Willkommen! Hat mich gefreut 

Hmmm mit den Nachbarn das will ich mir nicht verscherzen. Ist doch viel schöner wenn einem morgens freundlich zuwinkt wird - wichtiger als der schönste Teich  

Heute früh beim Aufstehen hatte ich außerdem eine Art Eingebung, hat wohl meine Mauer, Kurt's Blech und viele Pflanzen im Traum durcheinandergewirbelt und voila .... habs mal aufgezeichnet so gut es ging.

 


Für die Mauerecke gibts ein wunderschönes Beispiel auf den Seiten von NG. Die Idee mit dem Zaun habe ich von einem Beitrag bei Euch (da steht aber glaube ich nur ein Zaunelement). Und der Gedanke mit dem Blech resp. Froschschutzzaun ist auch integriert. Vielleicht würde am Ende ja ein Maschendraht oder Kunststoffnetz unten am Zaun ausreichen?

Man könnte natürlich auch den Zaun ganz rumziehen (dann ohne Mauer). Und vielleicht einen Kräutergarten integrieren - ich suche sowieso eine Vorkehrung gegen Fuchsbandwürmer.

Ich werde wohl noch so einige Pläne zeichnen diesen Winter. Könnte eine prima Lösung werden für mich, meine Nachbarn, die Frösche .... Würde Euch sowas in der Art auch gefallen, oder sieht es zu "eingekaschtelt" aus?

Ach so ja ... die Froscheier werden nicht auch per Luftpost geliefert oder? Einen größeren See mit lautstarken Fröschen gibt es in ca. 2km Entfernung. Hm, irgendwie bekomme ich den paranoiden Unterton nicht raus aus meinen Posts 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch viel schöner wenn einem morgens freundlich zuwinkt wird - wichtiger als der schönste Teich



ja genau ... die Truman Show ! 

... natürlich sind freundliche Nachbarn schön... aber ist die Freundlichkeit denn dann wirklich noch echt ? 

Also ich hab lieber nen quakenden Frosch als nen Nachbarn der nur nett ist, wenn die Natur keine Geräusche macht. 
Meine Nachbarn haben sich übrigens seinerzeit alle gefreut als bei mir morgens der Hahn krähte und das mitten in ner Wohnsiedlung ! ... DAS ist wahrhafte Freundlichkeit... oder !? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm mit den Nachbarn das will ich mir nicht verscherzen. Ist doch viel schöner wenn einem morgens freundlich zuwinkt wird - wichtiger als der schönste Teich



So unterschiedlich sind die Prioriäten. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit solchen Einschränkungen noch Spaß an einem Teich hätte. Aber das musst Du selber wissen. Ich hoffe nur, Deine Nachbarn sind Deine Fürsorge wirklich wert.


----------



## chromis (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi,

Du bist wohl ein ganz ängstlicher Zeitgenosse  
Deine Ohren und die der Nachbarn müssen gegen Froschgequake geschützt werden, die Kräuter gegen Fuchsbandwürmer. Vielleicht sollte noch ein Vogelschutzznetz über den Garten als Abwehr gegen die Vogelgrippe und ein Elektrozaun gegen eindringende Kühe mit Rinderwahnsinn. Die Angelei solltest Du ebenfalls unterlassen, Fische haben oftmals Bandwürmer.


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

hallo!

Also "unsere Frösche" nutzen als Eingang in´s Wasser eigentlich immer die betonierte Seite, die bei uns so ähnlich aussieht, wie auf deiner Skizze links oben  
Sie hupfen einfach in´s Wasser ........
Aber raus kommen sie da nimmer, hmmmm.

Wegen dem "Lärm":
Mach dich nicht verrückt!!  Wie gesagt, wenn bei euch in der Gegend keine "lauten Frösche" sind, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, dass da welche zuwandern.
Und übrigens - ich bedauere es manchmal sehr, weil ich eigentlich das Gequake liiiiieeebe - nur, bei uns ist es fast nicht zu hören, schade!
Geh mal in die Gegend, an den nähesten Teich, zur Laichzeit, in der Nacht und hoooorche!  

Wenn du unkomplizierte "angelbare" Fische suchst, informier dich mal über Schleien und Karauschen.
Mach den Teich auf jeden Fall so groß wie geht!  
(weiß ich: eh schon wissen...)
und unbedingt tief genug!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo,

die sicherste Methode um Frösche draussen zu halten sind nach meiner Erfahrung Fische. Die allermeisten Amphibien meiden Kleingewässer wenn sich Fische darin aufhalten. Manche Fischarten machen regelrechte Treibjagden auf Kaulquappen, z.B. die __ Stichlinge. 

Ich freue mich immer auf die Zeit wenn das Froschkonzert bei uns losgeht. Wir haben auch richtig lärmige Frösche hier, nämlich __ Laubfrösche. Die hört man kilometerweit wenn sie loslegen. Wir können alle prima einschlafen - trotz Froschkonzert. Das ist wohl eine Frage der Einstellung. Wenn ich mich über etwas aufregen will, dann rege ich mich auf und dann stört es auch wirklich. Naturlaute werden heute kaum noch akzeptiert, Motorlärm stört viel weniger Leute. 

Mit den Nachbarn muss man auskommen, man kann sie ja nur unter großem finanziellen Einsatz wechseln. Reden wird da nichts nützen, denn wenn die erste Frage bei der Teichplanung schon auf den 'Lärm' der Frösche abzielt, dann ist da Hopfen und Malz verloren. Erwachsene Menschen lernen in der Regel nichts mehr dazu, sondern verwenden ihre Energie auf die Aufrechterhaltung ihrer vorgefassten Meinungen.


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

nur ein paar gedanken, die mir noch so durch den kopf gehen...

....fehlt nur noch, daß sich am ende einer der nachbarn ein baby anschafft, daß dann laut im garten plärrt oder nächtens bei offenem fenster...
und wenn dieses kind herangewachsen ist und  mit mofalärm und rockmusik die gegend beschallt, am ende noch freunde mitbringt...
nicht auszudenken!!!
manche leute sollten sich anstatt eines hauses lieber einen bunker zulegen...

ich muß hier raus 

ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Mein Daddy hat in der tat nen Nachbarn, der stellt sich auf den Balkon und klatscht laut, wenn ihm das Vogelgezwitschere zu laut wird, um die Vögel zu vertreiben.

Wolf


----------



## gle (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Tja, eigentlich hatte ich mich auf ein paar Meinungen / Verbesserungsvorschläge zu meinem Entwurf No 1 gefreut.  Aber ich antworte auch gerne auf Eure generelle Kritik an meinem Anliegen:



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau ... die Truman Show !
> 
> ... natürlich sind freundliche Nachbarn schön... aber ist die Freundlichkeit denn dann wirklich noch echt ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolf,
hältst Du Freundlichkeit von anderen wirklich nur dann für etwas wert, wenn Du den anderen vorher geärgert hast? Ich denke, Du hast einfach Glück mit Deinen Nachbarn, daß sie ähnlich ticken wie Du.




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> So unterschiedlich sind die Prioriäten. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit solchen Einschränkungen noch Spaß an einem Teich hätte. Aber das musst Du selber wissen. Ich hoffe nur, Deine Nachbarn sind Deine Fürsorge wirklich wert.



Hallo Christine,
ist zwar schade, auf Frösche, __ Molche und so verzichten zu müssen, bleibt aber trotzdem viel über. Auf jeden Fall viel schöner als die nackte Wiese, die ich jetzt habe. Ich freu mich auf den Teich und die ganze Aktion.




			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Du bist wohl ein ganz ängstlicher Zeitgenosse
> Deine Ohren und die der Nachbarn müssen gegen Froschgequake geschützt werden, die Kräuter gegen Fuchsbandwürmer. Vielleicht sollte noch ein Vogelschutzznetz über den Garten als Abwehr gegen die Vogelgrippe und ein Elektrozaun gegen eindringende Kühe mit Rinderwahnsinn. Die Angelei solltest Du ebenfalls unterlassen, Fische haben oftmals Bandwürmer.



Hallo Rainer,
schwierig zu antworten, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das vielleicht nur als Beleidigung gemeint war. Ich versuchs mal: Ich denke, es ist besser, sich um mögliche Probleme vor Beginn einer Aktion schlau zu machen anstatt hinterher. Und es spricht doch nichts gegen den Versuch, zu vermeiden daß es überhaupt zum Problem kommt.



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> Also "unsere Frösche" nutzen als Eingang in´s Wasser eigentlich immer die betonierte Seite, die bei uns so ähnlich aussieht, wie auf deiner Skizze links oben
> Sie hupfen einfach in´s Wasser ........
> ...



Hallo Flohkrebs,
danke für Deinen Post, bist ein echter Lichtblick. Die Idee mit der Mauer ist eher, daß die Frösche auf der Außenseite nicht hochkommen. Vielleicht ist Eure Mauer nicht hoch genug, oder denkst Du, daß sie klettern? Und keine Sorge, ich mach mich nicht verrückt, ganz bestimmt nicht. Deinen Tip mit dem nächtlichen Ausflug ans __ Schilf werde ich nächsten Sommer machen, ist auf jeden Fall eine prima Idee. Wegen der Fische mach ich mir momentan gar nicht so viele Gedanken ... das ergibt sich dann schon. Hängt auch ein bißchen davon ab, was ich so fange nächstes Jahr  Aber wegen __ Karausche mach ich mal schlau ... und Schleien hatte ich sowieso vor.




			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die sicherste Methode um Frösche draussen zu halten sind nach meiner Erfahrung Fische. Die allermeisten Amphibien meiden Kleingewässer wenn sich Fische darin aufhalten. Manche Fischarten machen regelrechte Treibjagden auf Kaulquappen, z.B. die __ Stichlinge.
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,
auf die Straßengeräusche hat man halt leider fast überhaupt keinen Einfluß. In der Großstadt kann das natürlich auch den Schlaf rauben. Wobei ganz gleichmäßiger Krach vielleicht nicht mal so schlimm ist. Ich habe mehrere Jahre an einer großen Straße in München gewohnt und die kam mir nach einer Weile vor wie ein großer Strom, der unablässig fliesst. Zu Deinem zweiten Punkt: Ich denke, Menschen sind auch einfach sehr unterschiedlich empfindlich für Lärm. Es gibt welche, die schlafen ruhig weiter wenn eine Tür zuknallt. Ich bin dann aber wach und brauche leider eine Zeit um wieder einzuschlafen. Bei dauerhafter Beschallung des Nachts - uiuiui.




			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> nur ein paar gedanken, die mir noch so durch den kopf gehen...
> 
> ....fehlt nur noch, daß sich am ende einer der nachbarn ein baby anschafft, daß dann laut im garten plärrt oder nächtens bei offenem fenster...
> und wenn dieses kind herangewachsen ist und  mit mofalärm und rockmusik die gegend beschallt, am ende noch freunde mitbringt...
> ...




Hallo Ulla,
meinste nicht, daß es besser wäre, beide Nachbarn in Deinem Beispiel würden ein bißchen Rücksicht nehmen? Und anfangen kann man immer nur selber. Und wenn Dich das Thema nicht so anmacht: Musst ja nich ....


Viele Grüße an alle,
Sebastian


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolf,
> hältst Du Freundlichkeit von anderen wirklich nur dann für etwas wert, wenn Du den anderen vorher geärgert hast? Ich denke, Du hast einfach Glück mit Deinen Nachbarn, daß sie ähnlich ticken wie Du.



Hallo Sebastian, 

meine Nachbarn ticken keinesfalls so wie ich. Zum Glück für beide Seiten glaube ich. Und keiner baut doch einen Teich um seine Nachbarn zu ärgern. 

Sebastian, ist es nicht eigentlich schon 5 Minuten vor 12, wenn wir sagen das wir zwar gegen den Verkehrslärm machtlos sind aber die Paarungsrufe von Fröschen können wir in den Griff bekommen ? 

Weder den Hahn hatte noch den Teich werde ich haben um meine Nachbarn zu ärgern, sondern das sich alle an Geräuschen der Natur erfreuen können. Ich freu mich einfach, wenn meine Nachbarn freundlich sind, weil es natürlich läuft. Blätterrauschen im Wind, Wellen am Meer, Vögel in Bäumen, prassselnder Regen, röhrende Hirsche usw usw ... sind doch eine Wohltat gegen jeden Straßenlärm und jede Kreissäge !? 

 Wolf


----------



## jochen (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi,

so langsam wirds romantisch...


----------



## Koifischlemax (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo
nein es ist 5 nach 12
Gruß Max


----------



## jochen (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi,

wie jetzt, ich dachte war eben noch 20.56 Uhr...


----------



## schilfgrün (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo Jochen,
Romantik ist doch daß, was die meisten Teichbauer in Ihrem Garten erzeugen möchten - und Tiere jeglicher Art gehören doch dazu. Und Dir gle möchte ich mitteilen - ich habe quasi vor der Haustür einen 30 km2 großen Teich u. unter meinem Schlafzimmerfenster eine Minniausgabe davon (s.l.) u. alle - sowiso nur für kurze Zeit - zu hörenden Froschgesänge, sind doch wirklich schön anzuhören! Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## gle (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> meine Nachbarn ticken keinesfalls so wie ich. Zum Glück für beide Seiten glaube ich. Und keiner baut doch einen Teich um seine Nachbarn zu ärgern.
> 
> ...




Hallo Wolf,

bei Deiner Beschreibung vom Leben wie es sein sollte stellt sich bei mir das Bild von einem Haus am Waldrand ein, eingebettet in Natur halt. Ist für die meisten heute leider nicht möglich. Hauptsächlich weil man wegen der Arbeit in die Stadt muß, und oft kann man sich da nur noch ne Wohnung leisten - dann müssen Straßen Ersatz für Flüsse spielen. In Sachen Natur hat Deutschland aber doch sicher Fortschritte gemacht in den letzten Jahrzehnten, immerhin kann man wieder Fisch aus dem Rhein essen (hab ich gehört, würds selber aber nicht machen glaub ich). Und gerade im Wald findet man immer neue Schmetterlingssorten und Vogelarten sehe ich auch immer mehr. Aber es gibt natürlich auch die andere Seite: Schmetterlinge im Garten fast gar nicht mehr, man freut sich mittlerweile ja schon über ein ordinäres Pfauenauge. Und ... das Ganze ist natürlich erkauft damit, daß unsere Fabriken jetzt in China stehen und dort die Flüsse verpesten.

Außerdem finde ich es sehr schade, daß der Staat mit Gesetzen in die Bewegungsfreiheit gerade der Naturinteressierten eingreift. Man darf keine Bäume im Garten fällen ohne Genehmigung, keine __ Eidechsen fürs Terrarium fangen, keine Bitterlinge fürs Aquarium .... bin froh daß Angeln noch gerade so erlaubt ist ... und das mit den Fröschen ist für mich dasselbe in grün, hehehe. Wenn die Gesetzgebung sich nicht da einmischen würde hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem ... dann könnte ich ja reagieren, wenns wirklich unerträglich wird. Gaaaanz so empfindlich bin ich nämlich nun auch nicht ... war zumindest noch nie auf dem Balkon um Vögel beim Singen zu stören 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## gle (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				schilfgrün schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> Und Dir gle möchte ich mitteilen - ich habe quasi vor der Haustür einen 30 km2 großen Teich u. unter meinem Schlafzimmerfenster eine Minniausgabe davon (s.l.) u. alle - sowiso nur für kurze Zeit - zu hörenden Froschgesänge, sind doch wirklich schön anzuhören! Liebe Grüße



Hallo Ingo,

wie versprochen werd ich mir mal ein Froschkonzert sozusagen unverbindlich gönnen. Wenns mich überzeugt, kann ich ja meinen Hochsicherheitszaun wieder abbauen und auch auf die kleinen Zuzügler warten 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## jochen (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi Ingo...



			
				schilfgrün schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> Romantik ist doch daß, was die meisten Teichbauer in Ihrem Garten erzeugen möchten - und Tiere jeglicher Art gehören doch dazu.



stimmt... 

 ... ... 

weiter gehts...

 ... ... 

 

und zu guter Letzt...

 ... 

einen hab ich noch...

 

ich versprechs, nächstes Jahr gibt es röhrende Hirsche...

ich hoffe Sebastian baut jetzt keinen Hochsicherheitstrakt...:shock 

@ Sebastian,

steh zu den Fröschen, der Spaßfaktor überwiegt dabei...


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo Sebastian



> Hallo Ulla,
> meinste nicht, daß es besser wäre, beide Nachbarn in Deinem Beispiel würden ein bißchen Rücksicht nehmen? Und anfangen kann man immer nur selber. Und wenn Dich das Thema nicht so anmacht: Musst ja nich


....

Richtig, richtig , Sebastian,-wobei die Betonung auf BEIDEN liegen sollte.
Und das Wort Rücksicht bekommt eine ganz besondere Note wenn man es mit Toleranz würzt. Denn sicher tolerierst auch du hier und da etwas  vom Nachbar, wie es bei fast allen im Alltag der Fall ist, was dir nicht immer und grundsätzlich genehm ist,-oder?



> Aber es gibt natürlich auch die andere Seite: Schmetterlinge im Garten fast gar nicht mehr, man freut sich mittlerweile ja schon über ein ordinäres Pfauenauge. Und ... das Ganze ist natürlich erkauft damit, daß unsere Fabriken jetzt in China stehen und dort die Flüsse verpesten.



Man muß nicht bis nach China gehen.Jeder einzelne von uns hat es in der Hand.Wo keine Überlebensmöglichkeit für ein Tier oder ganze Art bleibt wird sie über kurz oder lang weg sein.Die Ursache fängt immer im kleinen an.Paßt ein Tier dem Menschen nicht in seiner Umgebung muß es weg! Ausgesperrt, ihm die Lebensgrundlage nehmen oder streitig machen,soviel Chemie benutzen bis es  erkrankt und ausstirbt,durch Versuche Tiere so verändern  zu wollen, daß sie für den Menschen NOCH nützlicher werden usw..

Und Sebastian, das sind nicht die Chinesen, das sind DU UND ICH und viele andere.

Und wenn du keine Schmetterlinge im Garten hast  wird es wohl eher daran liegen, daß du auch keine Nahrungsquelle  für sie dort hast 
Kann man aber mit wenig Aufwand schaffen...zumal  Schmetterlinge ausgesprochen leise Tiere sind 

Last not least

Wenn du dir die Bilder von Jochen ansiehst  ,-
geht dir dann nicht das Herz auf?
Das ist das Leben am Teich, was einen Teich zu einem wirklichen Teich macht.

Vielleicht überdenkst du alles noch einmal ,zeigst  deinem Nachbarn einfach mal die Bilder bei einem Bierchen und versprichst ihm, ihn zu einem Grillabend am fertigen Teich einzuladen. 




> Und wenn Dich das Thema nicht so anmacht: Musst ja nich



Es macht mich total an, sonst würde ich nicht darauf posten 

Gruß ulla


----------



## gle (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian
> 
> Man muß nicht bis nach China gehen.Jeder einzelne von uns hat es in der Hand.Wo keine Überlebensmöglichkeit für ein Tier oder ganze Art bleibt wird sie über kurz oder lang weg sein.Die Ursache fängt immer im kleinen an.Paßt ein Tier dem Menschen nicht in seiner Umgebung muß es weg! Ausgesperrt, ihm die Lebensgrundlage nehmen oder streitig machen,soviel Chemie benutzen bis es  erkrankt und ausstirbt,durch Versuche Tiere so verändern  zu wollen, daß sie für den Menschen NOCH nützlicher werden usw..
> 
> ...




Hallo Ulla,

an Nahrung kann's den Schmetterlingen bei mir im Garten eigentlich nicht mangeln. Blumen sind genug da und das meiste ist sowieso ganz "natürlich" gehalten - sprich es wuchert viel Unkraut. Da ändere ich auch absichtlich nichts dran, mag ich sehr gerne so. Und in den Ecken stehen immer ein paar Quadratmeter Brennesseln als Raupenfutter. Hast Du natürlich gleich durchschaut, warum mir Schmetterlinge so gut gefallen 

Mit dem Ausperren von Tieren ist das aber so ne Sache. Immerhin ist das mein Zuhause, und da will ich mich auch wohlfühlen. Und wenn ich's nicht mag wenn Wildschweine mein Gemüsebeet durchwühlen, zieh ich halt nen Zaun drum. Find ich jetzt eher natürlich - machen die Tiere im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten doch genauso.

Klar ist es problematisch dabei, daß es immer mehr Menschen und immer mehr Gärten gibt und der Lebensraum für eher "unerwünschte" Tiere immer kleiner wird. Und wenn es gar soweit kommt, daß eine Art an den Rand des Aussterbens kommt, ist mir das ja auch nicht egal. Schwierige Sache in dem Fall .... aber bei Fröschen steht es doch nicht ganz so schlimm, oder?

@Jochen: Och nö ... das war jetzt aber gemein. Gottseidank habe ich die Antwort an Ulla geschrieben bevor ich Deine Bilder gesehen habe, sonst hätte ich mich nicht so richtig konzentrieren können. Echt schön 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Christine (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es gar soweit kommt, daß eine Art an den Rand des Aussterbens kommt, ist mir das ja auch nicht egal. Schwierige Sache in dem Fall .... aber bei Fröschen steht es doch nicht ganz so schlimm, oder?



 
Warum stehen in Deutschland (und nicht nur hier) alle Amphibien, also auch alle Frösche, auf der roten Liste und sind ganzjährig geschützt?  Bestimmt nicht, weil wir zuviele davon haben.


----------



## gle (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Ich denke, ich werde trotz allem versuchen, keine lauten Frösche im Teich zu haben. Mal schauen wie ich das anstellen kann. Aber ich danke Euch sehr für Eure Meinungen, ich habe auf jeden Fall etwas mitgenommen. Vielleicht kann ich ja bei mir auf andere Art für mehr Natur sorgen, es muß schließlich nicht jeder alles retten. Speziell das mit den Schmetterlingen fällt mir da ein. Vielleicht kriege ich ja raus, was ihnen bei mir fehlt.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Speziell das mit den Schmetterlingen fällt mir da ein. Vielleicht kriege ich ja raus, was ihnen bei mir fehlt.



also ich habe viel Budleja (Schmetterlingsflieder) im Garten, sieht toll aus - ist sehr schnittverträglich - wächst wie huf + riecht super + blüht sehr lange +++ lockt sehr sehr viele schmetterlinge an.


----------



## simon (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

hallo sebastian
also ich hab aus katzen gründen nen 40cm hohen zaun ummen teich.
wirkt wunderbar gegen katzen wie auch frösche.
was man nich will,muss man nicht haben lass dir nix einreden
gruss simon
p.s. den rest im und am teich geniese auch ich


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Moin!
Ich gehöre zwar zu denen, die gerne Frösche haben wollen, aber keine haben aber ich will auch mal meine Meinung loswerden 
Wer keine Frösche haben will, muss nicht, man hat zwar was versäumt, aber man muss weder ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass man den Fröschen kein Zuhause bietet, noch muss man sich Vorwürfe machen lassen. Das wäre nur gerechtfertigt, wenn man auch allen anderen Vorwürfe machen würde, die überhaupt keinen Teich haben.

Den Schmetterlingsflieder kann ich übrigens auch empfehlen, bei uns wächst einer, der jedes Jahr sehr großzügig zurückgeschnitten wird, und im nächsten Jahr mit seehr vielen Blüten austreibt, und viele Schmetterlinge anlockt. Ich konnte im Sommer bis zu 15Schmetterlinge auf ihm und seiner näheren Umgebung zählen.


----------



## jochen (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hi Sebastian,

bei uns im Garten, __ fliegen...  die Schmetterlinge sprichwörtlich auf __ Lavendel...,

viel Spaß an deinem Teich, auch ohne Frosch.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

__ Lavendel kann ich auch nur empfehlen, da gibt es so einen speziellen Schmetterlingslavendel - der macht sich besonders gut im rosenbeet (brauch aber platz) - er verhindert das sich auf den Rosen die bösen Blattläuse ansiedeln


----------



## flohkrebs (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Speziell das mit den Schmetterlingen fällt mir da ein. Vielleicht kriege ich ja raus, was ihnen bei mir fehlt.


hallo!
Wir haben einiges an Schmetterlingen...
Es gibt bei uns einige Wiesen, die werden nur einmal im Jahr gemäht (und nicht alle Wiesen zugleich).
Zu häufiges Mähen ist für alle Wildtiere "Stress"!
Eine Brennesselecke ist eh schon mal was ganz tolles! 

Die Schmetterlingpopulation wird nämlich nicht wirklich durch fehlende Nektarpflanzen ("Blumen") limitiert, sondern einfach weil die Raupenfutterpflanzen fehlen!
Oder weil irgendwer irgendwo Pestizide gespritzt hat... *heul*

Bei uns sitzen die Schmetterlinge sehr gerne an Fetthenne und Herbstaster!!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## gle (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips! Schmetterlingsflieder (ich glaub wir haben den immer __ Sommerflieder genannt?) hab ich schon einen, da kommen aber noch welche dazu denke ich  Das mit dem __ Lavendel (und sogar Schmetterlingslavendel) war mir ganz neu, da schau ich mal, genau wie mit Fetthenne und Herbstaster ... oha, da wird der Winter wenigstens nicht langweilig . Und @Simon, vielen Dank für den Zauntip ... müsste ja dann auch zusammen mit einem Holzzaun wie auf meinem Bild gehen, wenn man einfach vom untersten Brett bis zum Boden zumacht.

Mit Pestiziden in der Nachbarschaft weiß man natürlich nie so genau ... Ich hatte da mal ein Erlebnis ... Hatte früher ein zeitweise bewirtschaftetes Feld als Nachbarschaft. Ein Frühjahr war alles voll mit Unkraut und dann hat der Bauer irgendwas gesprüht und innerhalb von ganz kurzer Zeit war alles komplett tot, braun und verwelkt. Ungefähr zwei Hektar. Richtig unheimlich ....

Nach kurzem Nachdenken: das waren wohl eher Herbizide oder so ...

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*



			
				gle schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Pestiziden in der Nachbarschaft weiß man natürlich nie so genau ... Ich hatte da mal ein Erlebnis ... Hatte früher ein zeitweise bewirtschaftetes Feld als Nachbarschaft. Ein Frühjahr war alles voll mit Unkraut und dann hat der Bauer irgendwas gesprüht und innerhalb von ganz kurzer Zeit war alles komplett tot, braun und verwelkt. Ungefähr zwei Hektar. Richtig unheimlich ....
> 
> Nach kurzem Nachdenken: das waren wohl eher Herbizide oder so ...




das war sicher Roun Up vom Fass



Bildquelle: http://www.roundup-ultramax.de/anwendung/728.htm


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wie  Frösche aussperren?*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe die OT-Diskussion mal abgetrennt... hier geht weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=199377#post199377


----------

